# Galaxy koi transformation



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Around a 3 month transformation


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I just can't believe the colors!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Lovely fish....I have found that my galaxy koi color out at about 7 mos old.


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

Jealous 😠


----------

